# How to disable a printer from using color cartridge



## sarainelkins (Jan 5, 2005)

I want to print without a color cartridge forcing my HP deskjet to use just the black cartridge. If I put an empty color cartridge in it, the printer won't run. Does anybody know how to force my HPDJ 960 printer to run without a color cartridge that has ink in it? Thanks. Sarra


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

No, you cannot. Its programmed to ONLY run with usable ink carts.

You can force a default to PRINT in black only - but you'll still need a usable color cart.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes you can't take out color cartridge because it probably won't print. To make default to black go into Printers in Control Panel and Printers...then right click your printer and choose properties, Preferences and choose greyscale or black here then hit apply and ok.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Even then many printers still use some color to make the black "deeper", so still refuse to run without a useable cartridge.


----------

